# Craigslist people really stink sometimes



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm so angry and upset. I put some banty chickens up for sale on Craigslist. A person around the Columbus area responded to the ad that was local to my area not his. Sounded like someone who really wanted the chickens. He asked if we could meet him somewhere since the drive was over 2 hours. My husband agreed to meet him this morning on his way to work. Mind you, it takes my husband 2 hours to get to downtown Columbus and he was willing to get off of an exit that wasn't his normal exit and meet someone to deliver chickens. And did I mention ON HIS WAY TO WORK! Well, the idiot didn't show and didn't answer his cell phone.      

My husband had to go to work with chickens in a little carrier and leave them in the car for the day. He had to  take more time to purchase water and find a way to give them water. Now we will have chickens in our "good" car for the day which were already stinking up the car after being in there for 2 hours. It is supposed to go up to 80 degrees today and those chickens have to be left in the car.  Our truck is hooked up to our trailer and right now I can't do anything that might strain my abdomen in any way so I can't even unhook the trailer and make the 4 hour trip to get the chickens.  

We will NEVER again be willing to meet anyone who purchases anything from us from a Craigslist ad. They will just have to make the drive to our house. At least if they don't show up at home, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 20, 2012)

The only way I agree to meet people anymore is if they pay in full in advance.... (non-refundable if they don't show).

I've been burned many times, too....I always say selling animals wouldn't be bad if you didn't have to deal w/ the people....lol.

Sorry.


----------



## elevan (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## terrilhb (Mar 20, 2012)

WOW the audacity of some people. I would be mad too. How horrible.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 20, 2012)

Oye, that really sucks! Though is there some public place they can meet you that is close to your house, but not at your house? I'd be a bit leery about strangers at my house...but I'm paranoid like that 

I'll be honest, I've not yet have a negative craigslist experience. I usually meet people at the local Tractor Supply which isn't that far away, and always public and busy. If they don't show (none haven't stood me up so far), then it would be annoying but not the end of the world.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 20, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'm so angry and upset. I put some banty chickens up for sale on Craigslist. A person around the Columbus area responded to the ad that was local to my area not his. Sounded like someone who really wanted the chickens. He asked if we could meet him somewhere since the drive was over 2 hours. My husband agreed to meet him this morning on his way to work. Mind you, it takes my husband 2 hours to get to downtown Columbus and he was willing to get off of an exit that wasn't his normal exit and meet someone to deliver chickens. And did I mention ON HIS WAY TO WORK! Well, the idiot didn't show and didn't answer his cell phone.
> 
> My husband had to go to work with chickens in a little carrier and leave them in the car for the day. He had to  take more time to purchase water and find a way to give them water. Now we will have chickens in our "good" car for the day which were already stinking up the car after being in there for 2 hours. It is supposed to go up to 80 degrees today and those chickens have to be left in the car.  Our truck is hooked up to our trailer and right now I can't do anything that might strain my abdomen in any way so I can't even unhook the trailer and make the 4 hour trip to get the chickens.
> 
> We will NEVER again be willing to meet anyone who purchases anything from us from a Craigslist ad. They will just have to make the drive to our house. At least if they don't show up at home, it doesn't matter.


Oh my gosh, I am so sorry.  What an a**hole. Hopefully they will be ok today. People are very frustrating on CL. Hope you can sell them, and have the people actually show. Happy to hear that you aren't going to push yourself.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2012)

So far all of my craigslist experiences have been pretty good, but I am sorry it didn't work out for you and your chickens are now sitting in the car. I hope your car survives and all the chickens make it through the day. 

I did have someone call me the other day that I have been communicating with for about a month now from craigslist about goats, he called and asked if he could come over in 5 minutes,  with his granddaughter, And he never showed up and never called back. That was a little odd. What was really odd is he never asked me for directions, so i am thinking he called the wrong farm number and he showed up announced to someone elses farm.  I was sure they were going to buy goats, so that was kind of a bummer, since I haven't heard back from him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks! Up until this point, we have had pretty good experience with Craigslist. We have listed things other than animals and have met people at public places to do business but with the animals, it was just easier for them to come here. We make sure we are both home and ready for anything to happen when people come here but so far things have been pleasant when people come to pick up animals. They are never near our house and just see what is in the animal barn.

I don't mind so much if they don't show when coming to my home. I always give them a time that I was going to be home anyway and usually doing chores so I don't lose anything if they don't show. Where I live, there aren't super close places to meet in public and at this point, I will never trust someone again to bring an animal to a public place. Too much time and gas wasted not to mention today my husband was late for work and spent extra money on garage parking and a way to give the chickens water. Hopefully the chicken smell didn't permeate his clothes too badly so he doesn't smell like a chicken coop at work. 

My husband did call me and tell me that everyone at work is calling him the colonel (Kentucky Fried Chicken). I guess it is good damage control. Better to be laughed at about that than some other things. 

20kids - I bet someone was very surprised when that man showed up with his grandkid. I wonder if he will even buy goats. I had too many experiences with people wanting to bring their kids or grandkids over to see the alpacas but then obvious that they never intend to buy any. I ended up having to put an end to the free alpaca shows that were wasting my time and stressing out my alpacas.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2012)

that is  a good point, I haven't had problems with people bringing their kids for show and tell and acting like they wanted to buy goats. Really all they would need to do is ask if they can come and visit and play. Although they woulld be disappointed, since my goats aren't tame. all they would be doing is looking at them.  

I think he is wanting to buy goats, but not wanting to spend any money and is looking for the cheapest available. I wouldn't say that I am super pricey, but I am sure if you looked around you would find cheaper, if all you are wanting is a little something to tinker around with and you aren't really worried about all the details of quality. Not saying I have the best goats out there, then again, mine aren't priced up there with the best goats either.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 20, 2012)

Ooh, I would have been SO MAD!!  I would write him a nasty email or leave him a voicemail telling him exactly what I thought!  I'm so nervous of giving people my address for CL things...so normally I tell them to call me when they leave and I'll give it then. Since I'm away from home during the day, I'm always paranoid someone will try to get the address in advance, then show up during the day.  And my DH is super paranoid, so he'll get the gun out and put the ammo next to it on the table, so it's ready to go if there are any issues.  I always tease him about that, but I guess it does make me feel a little safer.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Ooh, I would have been SO MAD!!  I would write him a nasty email or leave him a voicemail telling him exactly what I thought!


DH left him 4 different voicemails. Each on a bit nastier than the last. So we got our opinion in. DH left early from work so he is on his way home now. He will just have to work into the evening at home to make up for what he is missing now. It is nicer for him to work at home anyway.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 20, 2012)

That stinks.  I am with Rolls.  When people ask me to hold chicks / chickens or meet them.  I say "My paypal account is..."  And this is non-refundable.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 29, 2012)

Omigosh that is awful!  (I had to look this up after you mentioned it yesterday).  Hope you car isn't too chicken-y    Thanks again for meeting up with us, especially after having this happen so recently.


----------

